# Mole epidemic?



## Jagman

Lots of moles round here at the moment and a recent 700+ mile round trip from Merseyside to Northumberland with a fair bit of touring around revealed that its not a local phenomenon - there's thousands of them 8O 

Fields beside the motorways, up on the moors, down country lanes, on many a domestic lawn, more molehills than I've ever seen.

Anyone else noticed or is it just me. If there is an epidemic - why?


----------



## Fatalhud

There not moles
it was on the news 
there's a breed of mutant worms invading the country :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## tomnjune

hi
we are in same area , and yes you are correct they are all over the dam place. looks like we being overrun. 
tomnjune


----------



## asprn

Nope - just the time of year and the weather. They were at their worst about 2 months ago, but now the earth is softer, they shouldn't displace earth upwards so much.

You might be surprised at how many hills one mole produces - each mole can make several hundred, and usually have a territory of up to 5 acres. So what looks like an invasion of dozens of moles, is usually one busy bu**er.

Here endeth the lesson.

Dougie.


----------



## GEMMY

Whats the best way to exterminate the sods 8) 

tony


----------



## Broom

Hi All

About 2 years ago gassing was banned, can only use traps now, thats why the population has increased, its all over the country.

Its becoming a concern to some people.

Hi Jagman was it a good trip.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## StAubyns

heres one from many years ago. Ever since rediscovering the photo we have been wondering how we caught it...


----------



## asprn

GEMMY said:


> Whats the best way to exterminate the sods 8)


Well, there's the Townie way....










.... and there's the country way ...


----------



## lifestyle

GEMMY said:


> Whats the best way to exterminate the *sods 8) *
> tony


I thought it was moles you where concerned about :!: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY

Well it was originally the moles but!!!!!,I just might try the Jasper Carrot way.
Sit in the middle of the lawn on a typist chair at night with a torch gaffer taped to the head and brandishing a shotgun. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## lifestyle

Tony , blind folded i hope ,to give them a fair chance :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hiker

The CC wardens at Pandy will be working overtime putting up warning signs that moles are present & that the ground is dangerous....

H&SE??


----------



## GEMMY

Hey lifstyle,do you want me to "feel the force" ?

tony :lol:


----------



## lifestyle

Tony , those moles are really sods,buy some weed killer :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## GEMMY

And KILL the lawn 8O 8O 8O 

tony


----------



## kayg

psst, I think they're cute


----------



## lifestyle

kayg said:


> psst, I think they're cute


So are squirrels :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Braesman

> Whats the best way to exterminate the sods


Well, you could try the Rodenator


----------



## EJB

As a bowling club we have spent the last year researching and trying to rid us of moles.
They do seem to be more prolific than ever before.
There are only two solutions:-
Traps and gassing.
Traps are set/reset every few days...a laborious but 'do-it-yourself' task.
Gassing can be carried out by any suitably authorised 'mole catcher'

We have it under control with traps.....but do remember.....when one mole moves out....another may well move in :roll:

PS. They never did quite reach the green!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Ours is the only garden in the street that is not affected by moles.
:evil: Sadly my daughter drops her husky pups off on her way to work.

The dogs running up and down the garden anoys the moles and they give us a miss.

Sadly the soddin dogs dig holes in the lawn

dave p


----------



## ronin56

La solution francaise:-

http://www.detaupeur.com/


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Hi ronin 56 
a lovelly advert... do you think they do a model for cats

Dave P


----------



## raynipper

I manage to keep most moles from our lawns with a small amount of diesel. Just a cup full down the run which is usually 8" below the surface so does not affect the grass.

Any remaining and more persistent moles are shot..!!

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner

There's not a mole born can get through my lawn(?). The soil is marl+.
The + is builders' rubble!

_the grass has difficulties too_


----------



## Invicta

I put one of the things in my lawn that gave out a periodic sound. It worked very well until my son in law accidentally knocked the solar top off with the lawnmower and the battery no longer charged. Now can't remember the name of the contraption for me to order another one-can anyone help?!


----------



## ronin56

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi ronin 56
> a lovelly advert... do you think they do a model for cats
> 
> Dave P


Hi Dave,

Don't have that problem fortunately but I've despatched several of the little gentlemen in velvet jackets in this way. Fair makes your ears ring when you set it off accidentally though!


----------



## Jagman

Thanks for all the replies - typical mixture of mhf good humour, interesting info., video clips and requests for further information  

Great trip thanks Broom, everything worked except the steadies which I'd forgotten to 'ease-off' after winter of sitting unused under the back end  but a shot of WD40 soon freed them up - we needed them 'cos although it was dry and sunny it was rather windy on the coast where we stayed.

Back to the moles  . Met a farmer from Yorkshire touring in Scotland last summer who said he always took a spade with him when he walked around his patch so if he spotted a mole hill moving a bit he just thumped it with the flat of the spade and usually dug up a dead one 8O


----------



## nukeadmin

lol this thread rings true for me as well, i look out onto our back garden and our neighbours.

His is littered with molehills which started appearing around 3 months ago, ours has none and I am not entirely sure as to why, perhaps our soil is different lol, anyways I am keeping my eyes peeled for the first signs and then action will be taken


----------



## lifestyle

I can just picture all the little moles, walking around with bandages on their heads, after been hit with the spade :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 
I seem to remember there is a computor game with moles getting smacked


----------



## Hezbez

*mole attack!*

I thought we had managed to avoid this year's mole epidemic....

apparently not - the slabs under the motorhome wheels have mysteriously caved in and there are piles of lovely sifted soil all around the edges of the slabs.

Very industrious these wee moles - ah well, just need to put up with it as I could never do something to hurt them.


----------



## Pusser

Looks like the French pinched this idea from Hiroshima. I'm surprised it is not followed up with a recipe knowing what goes down their throats.


----------



## EJB

As a footnote to our bowling green situation:-

The moles covered the surrounding grassed areas and got into the automatic watering pipe runs in the 'ditch' around the green.

One run was just under the edge of the green from this pipe run.

We used traps that were reset every couple of days and old engine oil was used as a deterrent around the vulnerable side of the green.

During a 6 month period 3 moles were trapped and we have now had about 6 months mole free!!


----------

